# what jack do you recomend?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

hi all ive discoverd there is no jack for my rv
what do you have? do i go for 8 tonn bottle jack or a ten tonn?
unless you know different
dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *wagler2bb*. I have an Ex-Army 8 Ton Bottle Jack. It works for me. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Wagler

I bought an 8 ton bottle jack from Machine Mart . 'bout 20 quit

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/search.asp?q=bottle+jack


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

I've got twelve ton bottlejack it seems people prefur them. much smaller than a large trolleyjack


----------

